

Microsoft worker builds 737 cockpit for Flight Sim X - creamhackered
http://www.winrumors.com/microsoft-employee-builds-737-cockpit-at-home-for-flight-simulator-x/

======
hugh3
I wonder what real-life airline pilots would think of this. Are they sitting
in the cockpits of real 737s right now, bored out of their minds on their
eighth Dallas-to-Fresno run of the week and laughing their arses off at the
thought that somewhere down on the ground there's a bunch of dudes whose
entire hobby revolves around pretending to be one of them?

------
adlep
This one is even better: <http://youtu.be/irEtGyaQtN4> It is a fully featured
B737 flight sim - in the living room!

Edit: Here is another home build cockpit. It is a fully featured replica of an
Airbus A320 jet: <http://www.cockpit-simulation.de/>

